# What really is a 'Chocolate Palomino'?



## TexanFreedom

What truly is and isn't a chocolate palomino, or is it just a name for something else, like silver bay, or sooty on palomino or something?


----------



## Corporal

ANSWER: A mountain horse that is REALLY a palomino, but nobody wants to be the first one to point this out. ROFL


----------



## TexanFreedom

ha ha


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Huh?? Corporal??


----------



## Corporal

Sorry, you don't know, but the colors for Mountain Horse breeders are every shade of "Chocolate" imaginable.
If it matches "chestnut" for a TB, it's some shade of chocolate for a MH.
If it matches "bay" for a QH, it's some shade of chocolate for a MH.
*If it looks "grey" to YOU,* it's some shade of chocolate for a MH.
It's kind of an "IN" joke for Mountain Horse owners.


----------



## smrobs

I've always known a chocolate palomino to describe a really sooty palomino. So sooty that they truly are the color of chocolate but retain their flaxen mane and tail.

A true chocolate palomino is a red based horse that carries one cream gene and whatever gene causes the heavy sooty color










There are others, like the Rocky mountain horse that Corporal mentioned and several other breeds, that exhibit a gene called "silver", which acts on a black based horse and turns the body chocolate colored and the mane/tail a very silvery-white.


----------



## Poseidon

Chocolate palominos are just dark palominos that look more brown than golden. Some are sooty, some are just dark like a liver chestnut versus a bright copper chestnut.


----------



## ohfroggit

Okay, what color is this horse?? No idea on her breed, she is a rescue at a facility nearby.


----------



## Chiilaa

I am going to go with chestnut. Neither pic is really good for guessing colour though.


----------



## texasgal

Love the shade of chestnut .. whatever it is...


----------



## Poseidon

I would guess flaxen chestnut. Reminds me of this guy:
http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/horsecolor/chestnuts/kerry_top_hat_morgan2.jpg


----------



## ohfroggit

The only other picture I have is of her next to a chestnut and white paint and a black gelding. But it's from the back


----------



## ohfroggit

Wow, that's a gorgeous horse!!! 

The rescue owner has her listed as "chocolate"... So is she more of a flaxen liver chestnut? Maybe? Regardless of the name of her color, she sure would look nice in my pasture...


----------



## smrobs

She really is a beautiful shade, but I agree that she is likely a flaxen chestnut. The thing about palominos, regardless of how sooty they are, they still have the yellow undertint, especially in their mane/tail. That filly, however, appears to have more of an orangey tinge, especially in her mane/tail.


----------



## Druydess

texasgal said:


> Love the shade of chestnut .. whatever it is...


Flaxen Liver Chestnut..


----------



## rockyrider227

Looks like a chocolate Rocky Mountain with flaxen mane and tail


----------

